# Bt Yahoo internet gaves you free norton anti-virus for free (but is it any good)



## removed51909a

hi im with bt.yahoo and i went out and bought the latest norton 2006 internet security but bt have just send me an email saying i can have norton antivius and firewall 2006 for free but i want to know is it any good is it a full program or just part

or do you think it would be best just to buy the full program




<script> </script>');
// --></script>


----------



## 8210GUY

I used to be with them, and from what I can recall it is the full package, but I would not ever use it personally, I will leave the pro's to cover any specifics on it, but just to confirm I do believe it is the full package, but wait for the pro's to offer more specific advise on this.


----------



## dorts

It is going to be a real resource hog. :grin: If you want Norton, get 2007 edition. According to one of our members here (SpySentinel), he says 2007 is good. Not too sure myself though because I haven't use Norton before. You may want to download a trial first? 

http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/products/category.jsp?pcid=is


----------

